# Leaky Ixeo



## 5mithy (Feb 23, 2012)

We took delivery of a new Ixeo 700 in June (having parted with a 10 yo Rapido) and duly set off for a month in Sweden where we had a fabulous holiday. Unfortunately this was tarnished by the fact that our new £50K+ MH leaked through the forward roof vent over the fridge/grill. We had heavy rain at the time with wind, but the conditions were no different t those previously experienced at home and in France. It seems that water collects on the roof behind 'the hump' and then presumably overwhelms the 'lip' around the vent. The dealer has checked the seals and can not reproduce the problem artificially. I have trawled thru the Burstner Forums and haven't seen this problem discussed before. Has anyone any advice or comments on this issue. There are other less important minor probs with what I thought would be a quality van, however compared with our Rapido I wouldn't rate the Ixeo as any better quality wise. I wonder if the quality of sopme newer MH's has been sacrificed in order to compete on price.


----------

